# beretta 71 sn#885xx



## chairkit (May 22, 2012)

I have a chance to get a Beretta mod.71 22lr jaguar, made in italy. Very good condition. Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Funny I just bought one last month.










It's a fantastic shooter.

Shoots any ammo I feed it.

Mine a 1965 model - 47 years young

:smt1099


----------



## 21guns (May 24, 2012)

chairkit said:


> I have a chance to get a Beretta mod.71 22lr jaguar, made in italy. Very good condition. Can anyone tell me anything about it?


The Italian made Berettas are great guns. The Jaguar is a very desirable collectible. I haven't shot one but I have a couple of Beretta 948s which are even older.
They are very accurate and fun to shoot. And you can't beat Beretta for style. The only thing you might want to check is whether you can grab an extra magazine or two.
A few of the Beretta models (like the 81 line) are hard to find mags for. Others, even older ones like the 1934 380s are easy to find and fairly cheap.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

By the way.

You should read this article

Tactical-Life.com » Israeli Mossad .22 LRS

It's about our guns.

:smt1099


----------



## chairkit (May 22, 2012)

thanks for the comeback. I bought the beretta, went to the range and qualified for concealed carry permit. shoots like a dream.


----------

